# Brittany Ferries cancels all crossings indefinately



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I am surprised that the above announcement has not been commented on MHF . From what i can find out all crossings to Spain and France have been cancelled indefinately due to wildcat industrial action by Brittany Ferry staff . Apparently they have lost 300 million euros over the last 3 years and their bankers Credit Agricole want to see cost savings/cuts and the union is fighting this.
They have been advising all customers to go to Calais for a free crossing .


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm surprised you haven't noticed the other thread on this subject!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-130650-brittany-ferries-cancelled-until-further-notice.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*here*

I posted it Here.

I have been putting off making arrangements to sail out with LD lines to L Havre on Thursday, but that is now sold out. Friday selling out fast too.

I can turn up at Dover and use the booking for a crossing to Calais on Friday. But that means driving through France, and 1450 miles from NW uk as opposed to the 690 road miles we were going to travel through UK - Spain.

Daughter due in from Qatar on THursday morning to join us.

In Limbo.

Been trying to locate Cap Finistere on the shipping locators but with conflicting reports.

Then there is the weather. Bay of Biscay has force 8-9.

If the Ship is in Santander, how and when is it going to get back if the staff go back to work?

TM


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry did not see the other thread mind you it was in France touring and i am in Spain


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Interest*



palaceboy said:


> Sorry did not see the other thread mind you it was in France touring and i am in Spain


To be fair, I thought the same as you. Very little interest in the topic. But then I guess if there are not many members who use BF. not going to be much to say about it.

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most have probably caught the detail on the internet, I posted it originally as it was new at the time and it might have saved a few folks a bit of trouble, which it appears to have done.

No harm done  

Peter


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

TM I see some of my Luck has rubbed off on you.
Hope you manage to get away ok.

DAve p


----------

